# Inexpensive Swim Ladder?



## MITBeta (May 13, 2011)

Hi All,

I just boat a 1974 O'Day 20 in decent condition (for its age...) with trailer and outboard for under $1000. I don't want to spend several hundred dollars on a ladder for a <$1000 boat. 

Does anyone have any good suggestions? I'd like to be able to let the kids go for a swim, but they're too little to climb back on board. Under ideal conditions I could probably haul myself in. I'm also concerned about MOB recovery without good footing below the water line...


----------



## talyn1 (Nov 11, 2011)

Take a look at some rope ladders. I went that route and found one online for less than $50. It also stows away very nice.


----------



## IslanderGuy (Apr 26, 2008)

I too would suggest a rope ladder, you could even make one yourself with old rope, and some scrap wood if you want hard steps.


----------



## nccouple (Jun 11, 2011)

I just use a $30 bass pro swim ladder. It works great. I do like the idea of a rope ladder, would be a lot easier to store. Id love to see a picture of that $1000 boat, that's what I paid for my boat, trailer and motor. However Ive put a lot more into it since then.


----------



## CapnBilll (Sep 9, 2006)

I was able to find a used ladder at a resell shop. 

I was going to add teak steps to transom, I may still add a teak swim platform, (or fiberglass in a cheaper wood).


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

MITBeta said:


> I don't want to spend several hundred dollars on a ladder for a <$1000 boat.
> 
> Does anyone have any good suggestions? I'd like to be able to let the kids go for a swim, but they're too little to climb back on board. Under ideal conditions I could probably haul myself in. I'm also concerned about MOB recovery without good footing below the water line...


With knowledge of a recent disaster of a dad taking his kids out to sail and 2 of them dying. I would suggest you PLEASE put safety on top of all your decisions. A fold up attached ladder would be safer for all concerned. It is dam difficult to get back into a boat! Try it under controlled conditions then think if the conditions were just even a little worse. Also, a running outboard can pop into gear and it's next to the ladder....


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

MITBeta said:


> I don't want to spend several hundred dollars on a ladder for a <$1000 boat.


How about spending several hundred bucks for your kids' (and your) safety?


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

diy rope ladder is one solution but they are HARD to use as your feet disappear under the boat and you do need good upper body strength to get to the climbing aboard stage.

Another option would be to buy a short aluminium ladder $25 tie it to the toe rail and use a fender to keep it off the side of the boat.


----------



## sevseasail (Jan 15, 2007)

I have a stainless steel ladder that I took out of my Catalina 22 that you can have for the shipping cost.
PM me if interested.


----------



## sevseasail (Jan 15, 2007)

Here's a picture of it before I bought the boat.










Let me know.... I hate to throw it away.....


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

sevseasail said:


> Here's a picture of it before I bought the boat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice looking boat! Is that a West Wight Potter?

That is the exact same ladder that I was planning on using for my boat as well. I installed a rope ladder (high quality climbing gear ladder from Yatesgear.com) and found it very hard to use. Now I'm looking at installing the same one as you have. If the OP doesn't want it, it would find a good home on S/V Fairhaven.

MedSailor


----------



## sevseasail (Jan 15, 2007)

MedSailor said:


> Nice looking boat! Is that a West Wight Potter?
> 
> That is the exact same ladder that I was planning on using for my boat as well. I installed a rope ladder (high quality climbing gear ladder from Yatesgear.com) and found it very hard to use. Now I'm looking at installing the same one as you have. If the OP doesn't want it, it would find a good home on S/V Fairhaven.
> 
> MedSailor


Thanks!!
It's a Catalina 22.
No problem, if the OP does not want it you can have it.


----------



## nccouple (Jun 11, 2011)

MedSailor said:


> Nice looking boat! Is that a West Wight Potter?
> 
> That is the exact same ladder that I was planning on using for my boat as well. I installed a rope ladder (high quality climbing gear ladder from Yatesgear.com) and found it very hard to use. Now I'm looking at installing the same one as you have. If the OP doesn't want it, it would find a good home on S/V Fairhaven.
> 
> MedSailor


Let me call 3rd's on that ladder. I guess I should have replied sooner. It is a nice looking little boat.


----------



## Tanley (Aug 20, 2009)

MIT,

Assuming you're in the Boston area, call or check out this place. I haven't been here yet but have heard good things

Mass Marine Parts

Here's a link to a list of consignment operations, some are in MA, others might ship

http://www.goodoldboat.com/resources_for_sailors/consignment_stores.php


----------



## Brent Swain (Jan 16, 2012)

Weld one up from scrap sch 40 3/4 inch stainless pipe from the scrapyard. You can't buy a better one for any amount of money.


----------



## sevseasail (Jan 15, 2007)

Ok, I'll give the OP some more time to check back on the forum.

Going once..........


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

Yep, that CAT ladder is the way to go! nothing beats a hard ladder if you are overboard and need back in! Rescued some sailboat renters, who could not get back aboard their boat on a rope ladder... all that, and I did it with NO motor (yep my motor was in the shop for the day, I rescued them in broad daylight under sail)... nobody else would help them. My fixed steel ladder made the difference.


----------



## sevseasail (Jan 15, 2007)

Going twice......


----------



## sevseasail (Jan 15, 2007)

Well.... I think the OP had time enough to claim his free ladder, so, this afternoon I'll be mailing the package to the runner up "MedSailor".


----------



## nccouple (Jun 11, 2011)

Congrats Medsailer, maybe I'll be quicker on the draw next time.


----------



## sevseasail (Jan 15, 2007)

Package sent.....


----------



## MITBeta (May 13, 2011)

D'oh. That'll teach me to start a thread and then go away for the weekend. Thanks for all the other replies. I'll figure out a way to get a permanently mounted ladder somehow or other...


----------



## CapnBilll (Sep 9, 2006)

Too bad that ladder was awesome.

Now I know what to look for for mine. The cheap ladders tend to swing under the boat.


----------



## Frogwatch (Jan 22, 2011)

Even when I was in very good shape, it was seriously difficult to get back aboard my 23' boat without a ladder. The little fold-up ladders with the big hoops that fit over your gunwale are not that good. A rope ladder, forget it, they are also diff to use. Not sure what the best solution is but it probably involves money.


----------



## Frogwatch (Jan 22, 2011)

I did buy an expensive (a couple hundred dollars) folding stainless ladder for my homebuilt Tolman power boat. It attaches to slots made with stainless fittings on the gunwale.
So, first time I forgot to bring it back aboard before starting motor, into the water it goes, dark deep water, no chance of getting it back.
So, the next one I bought is tied to the boat so if that happens again it stays with the boat.


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

Frogwatch said:


> Even when I was in very good shape, it was seriously difficult to get back aboard my 23' boat without a ladder. The little fold-up ladders with the big hoops that fit over your gunwale are not that good. A rope ladder, forget it, they are also diff to use. Not sure what the best solution is but it probably involves money.


I had one of those West Marine ladders with the plastic rigid steps and the big hoops to go over the gunwale. Snapped 2 of the 4 steps coming up one summer from out of the water. Either the sun finally go to the plastic or I gained weight, but either way it nearly completely bit the dust while we were STILL IN THE WATER.

I bought another one but mounted a Yatesgear climbing spec rope ladder. Even though I'm reasonably fit and AM a rock climber I found it surprisingly difficult to use the rope ladder, hence the search for a stainless one.

Thank you Sevsail!

MedSailor


----------



## Nancie001 (Aug 13, 2012)

I too am in search of a portable swim ladder for my O'Day 20. I bought the Sea Dog 5 Step Boarding (rope/step) ladder from West Marine but it's almost impossible to climb. I attached it to the transom cleat but the steps disappear beneth the boat. I also tried attaching it to the port side cleat as well as the bow cleat with the same results. It was dangerous. We had only a slight swell and wind but found it nearly impossible to get back into the boat without someone on board hauling us up. My partner bloodied himself trying to get back into the boat. If anyone has other suggestions I'd love to hear about them.


----------



## ParadiseParrot (Oct 6, 2010)

I have used rope/rope with wood step type ladders a few times in the midship position with mixed results but off the stern they are hopeless at least for me.


----------



## zz4gta (Aug 15, 2007)

Overton's : EZ On Jet Step Flexible Ladder - Boating & Marine > PWC & Jet Ski Accessories > Other PWC Accessories : Jetski Parts, PWC Accessories, Jet Ski Supplies, Personal Watercraft Equipment


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

well, I know it's an old thread, but a common topic... My new boat (older actually) Capri 25 has a weak transom, and with the backstay, motor mount and fixed rail, it made it tough this season to go swimming, someone on another board recommended this Garelick ladder (probably available elsewhere cheaper) from West Marine. GARELICK Ladder at West Marine

My daughter hated J loop type I had before, but this one mounts fixed to the side, but clips in. The stand offs require you to adjust their length (in my case they need to be longer), but it's a VERY good ladder that my 250+lbs can climb, without being a gymnast. Ok, at $130 it's pricey, but its stowable, and if you wanted to get technical you could bungee it to a stern pulpit, so that should you go overboard, you could unhook it and put it on. I still would prefer a REAL fixed stern ladder (and I may just do that yet), but in the meantime, this is the most secure option that is still temporary, and it isn't HORRIBLY expensive. By the way, a fixed ladder doesn't cost THAT much more.


----------

